# How to make a burlap scarecrow mask



## Howlinmadjack

I want to make a burlap mask for my scarecrow costume, but I want it to move with my face when I talk, and possibly some facial movement as well. I've been doing some research on the subject, and have come up blank. I was thinking of using some latex on the back side of the burlap so I can use spirit gum to adhere it to my face, but I don't know if that will let it move with my facial expressions. Anyone have any ideas or advice on the subject?


----------



## spinwitch

You probably don't want burlap directly on your face--the stuff is *itchy*.
I haven't tried this, but here's a thought. You can get thin latex two-part masks that you glue on your face with latex--they move with you quite well (I got mine at Walmart--it was a skull). You could try gluing the burlap to one of those.

Burlap can be a bit stiff, and there's the itch factor. A substitute would be monk's cloth--a very coarsely woven cotton that looks like burlap, but it's quite soft. Most fabric stores carry it (see it at Joann's: http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd23484
If that link doesn't work, go to joann.com and type in "monks cloth" in the search box. You'd probably have to stain the stuff to make it work right--strong tea does a nice job.

Let us know if this works!


----------



## Village Haunter

You could actually dampen the monk's cloth with liquid latex and "paint" it into position on your face. Make sure you cut the nose and eyes out first; you don't want to suffocate or get it in your eyes. It take quite a while to dry, but it could then be used again, and keep its shape.

I've done some pretty goofy projects with just cotton and latex, but some people are sensitive to latex. Also, plenty of ventilation as the fumes can be troublesome.


----------



## Village Haunter

You'd also need to stain the mask after completion.


----------

